
Ecstasy 10x yellow Twitter 120mg Mdma - Fnoord
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9278-ecstasy_10x_yellow_twitter_120mg_mdma
======
Fnoord
Apologies for the odd title.

This 30 min video from 34C3 in dec 2017 is about a variety of art projects by
Mediengruppe Bitnik. One of the projects was a bot who'd try to buy random
products on the darknet (Tor in this case), one of which was the drug ecstasy
as described in the title. All the bought products were put in an art gallery.
After the exhibition was over, the drugs were seized (a fake password and
credit card were among the other bought material, and were not seized). The
video covers the legal implications and repercussions ie. was it the bot who
bought this or its developers? Video also covers a few other interesting art
projects such as a book with a JavaScript title, and a building with [for lack
of better words from a non native English speaker] something akin to an
optical illusion.

See also previously on HN: Swiss Public Prosecutor Seizes and Seals Work by
Mediengruppe Bitnik [1]

Mediengruppe Bitnik have written a book "Delivery For Mr. Assange" where they
attempted to send a package to Mr. Assange in the Ecuadorian embassy,
documented here [2]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8902273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8902273)

[2]
[https://wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.bitnik.org/assange/](https://wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.bitnik.org/assange/)

------
schoen
This submission title might appear to be spam, but it's not! It's the actual
title of a CCC lecture.

